# Bio active substrate for cricket colony?



## Paul12345678 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wondering if this would be worth doing. as i plan on breeding my own crickets just to keep the pennies down!i was thinking a main tank for the main colony of adult crickets with bio active substrate to help keep it clean and not to smelly.
Would the springtails etc feed on the cricket eggs?i was thinking it would be good if they did,as i was thinking of putting a separate egg laying container in,then once enough eggs have been laid into the container,i can remove it and put into another tank ready for them to hatch,then have a couple more containers as growing on tubs.
Hopefully get a cycle going of various grade crickets for different animals,
Any thoughts would be great 
Cheers
Paul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

